
The War Inside 7-Eleven - cf
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-11-09/7-eleven-is-at-war-with-its-own-franchisees-over-ice-raids
======
masonic
Every ICE/DHS action mentioned in this article occurred during the Obama
administration. Why did Bloomberg wait until almost 2 years after to publish
this?

